# Stamina



## kersme (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello everyone...I've been doing WMA for a year now, but im not happy with my stamina, or endurance...and i was wondering what i could do about it. someone mentioned the skipping rope. Is to build up stamina without running?


Thanks.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 29, 2007)

Greetings Kersme,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Jumping rope will help you build stamina.

Try this link: 
WebMD Jump Rope 

When I went back to MA for training I would lose gas so fast.  One of the instructors suggested jump ropes.  Just make sure you have a good spot for jumping rope.  I prefer a dance floor (springy floor boards).

Swimming also helps.  Do a few laps for 10 minutes and slowly work your way up to 30 minutes.  For me going by time helps me more than judging by how many laps I do.  Plus I like playing in the water.


----------



## claireg31 (Jun 29, 2007)

hi
i've been doing TSD for over three years now and i've found both skipping and jogging have helped me with my stamina, when i'm doing either i usually add in short bursts of speed, this has helped now end.
its a long term proccess and won't happen overnight(obviously), its something i've become to enjoy, i hated any kind of sport when i was younger, now i'm in my early 30's i really do enjoy it
claire


----------



## meth18au (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Kersme,

As already mentioned, jumping rope is a great way to start off.  I'd personally be looking to do it on padded floor where possible- it just tends to take some of the impact out of it.  

Use a timer and do timed rounds.  Let's say 3 minute rounds- with each minute you increase your intensity in the skip.  Make a circuit out of it as well.  Do 3 minutes skipping in this manner, then drop and do 50 sit ups, then another 3 minute round of skipping, then do 20 squat jumps, then continue skipping etc etc.  Other exercises you could throw between the skipping rounds include push ups, squats, frog leaps, shadowboxing, step-ups or lunges.

Try 20-30 minute circuits of non-stop activity like this. Just work your way up bit by bit- increase a little bit in each activity every week- and watch your stamina build!!! 

 Good luck with it.


----------



## Shotochem (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi and welcome,

     I was never one for jumping rope and getting to a pool is a little inconvienient for me. I find that whenever I train, when my instructor asks for 20 I give him 30.  I go all out 100% effort every single min of class good, bad, or ugly, and just keep pushing myself.  I do extra sets of push up sit ups, squats, ect.. before class and sometimes after, time permitting.

I found that my endurance really improved as a result.  If you are not sweating and pushing yourself a little bit harder ever time you are just cheating youself.

-Marc-


----------



## Budo_NJ (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi kersme,

For conditioning I do Workout 1 in the following link:

http://www.trainforstrength.com/workouts.shtml

It works the entire body without any need for weights or running. I've been doing it for 3 months and it's hard as hell. But my stamina, endurance and strength have had a great improvement. I plan on switching to Workout 2 later this month.

Good luck.


----------



## tahuti (Jun 29, 2007)

Hill sprinting, interval training, tabata, jump rope, burpees, 100 pushups/500squats challenge, sprint indoors with resistance band around your waist.

Very simplified sprints, shorter sprints affects mostly anaerobic ~up to 200m, longer than 800m runs are aerobic, 200-800m different proportions of both

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/rossboxing2.htm
http://www.rosstraining.com/articles/tabataintervals.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD3uicAYtdw&eurl=http://www.rosstraining.com/articles/jumprope2.htm


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 29, 2007)

Jump rope will build your stamina; I know a guy who trained for a marathon doing nothing but jump rope, and he successfully completed it.

It'll also develop lightness on your feet.


----------



## gungfufreddie (Jun 29, 2007)

kersme said:


> Hello everyone...I've been doing WMA for a year now, but im not happy with my stamina, or endurance...and i was wondering what i could do about it. someone mentioned the skipping rope. Is to build up stamina without running?
> 
> 
> Here's a small list of things you can do to increase your stamina (do this at least 4 times per week):
> ...


----------



## megat (Jul 5, 2007)

run forest run, heheheh sorry can't help it but yeah running is a good stamina builder. beside that i shadow box a lot and drill punching bag. the trick is to really go all out on one go and see how long can u keep punching.


----------



## still learning (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello, In the martial arts training? ...there is NO SHORT CUTS!

Either you do it or you don't.   Jump rope is an excellent stamina building tool.  Start slow with a good jump rope....work till you can go up to 10 minutes or more. (boxer usually go to 30 minutes).

Any plyometrics,burst type of training will also increase your stamina.

Physical fit...means physical training.  To become better means training your body to work harder.  It is very easy to be lazy...do nothing.

To build stamina/strenght....is like shoving dirt to make a mountain....each shovel will get you a higher mound.   That is why people who do nothing has a bigger belly!

Easy to build fat....harder to build muscles...........Aloha


----------



## Christina05 (Jul 8, 2007)

Jumping rope is a good start. Then try jogging.


----------



## searcher (Jul 8, 2007)

Jumping rope is a great start, but I have always been partial to a trampoline.   Bounding is used by NASA and is a great way to get in shape/build stamina.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 8, 2007)

Jump rope and jogging works quite well...

I should do it more often than I do though...::slaps forehead::


----------



## megat (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah the classic workout still is the best. nutin like a good 5 km or so to make u sweat and upping your stamina, try to alternate betwwen jog and sprint that would be good. and wear good footwear while running that is most important.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 8, 2007)

Running, swimming, jumping rope, pylometrics, wind sprints, hill sprints, sparring, grappling, biking, etc.  Lots of different activities to chose from.  I try to take a varied appraoch and that keeps the muslces guessing and provides a very well balanced stamina.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 7, 2007)

I read somewhere about High Intensity Interval Training that might help.  The basic idea is that if you run and vary your speed your body doesn't get used to the speed that you're going giving you more of a workout.  I don't know if you're talking about the same thing, I am, but I have weak stamina as well.  This is because I'm out of shape and just need to do a lot more cardio.  In any case, I think it might help.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.crossfit.com


----------



## tad2bad (Aug 7, 2007)

tahuti said:


> Hill sprinting, interval training, tabata, jump rope, burpees, 100 pushups/500squats challenge, sprint indoors with resistance band around your waist.
> 
> Very simplified sprints, shorter sprints affects mostly anaerobic ~up to 200m, longer than 800m runs are aerobic, 200-800m different proportions of both
> 
> ...



Couldn't say it any better


----------



## still learning (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello,  In my son's/daughters's wrestling classes (high school).  One of the things that help their cardio was :  sprinting about 100 feet or more with a burst of speed (full power ), touch the floor both ways (you want to bend the knees here).  For about 10 times till you can add 10 more to 20, than 30 times a day.

Jumping rope build till you can do 30 minutes at a time without stopping.

OR: doing all kinds of excerise in full speed without stoping, in burst of speeds till you kind increase in time...one minute to two minutes..three and more...( add those that bends your knees, go two the ground and raise up type of excerise too!)  In the Army they call them "grass drills"..add rolls on the ground too.

..............Aloha (I tired type this?)  need to type more often training.....


----------

